# Where to open bank account on visitor visa?



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

Some banks won't open an account for someone on a visitor visa at all. Others are asking for 3 months worth of bank statements, large minimum deposits, proof of salary, etc. As a freelancer, the latter is a barrier for me. Is there a simpler option somewhere?


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

My friend was on visit visa when she open savings account in EMIRATES BANK...but just check with the bank again if the’re still doing this


----------



## ALLAITH (May 19, 2011)

hi
usualy all the banks asking for resedant visa to open account for new clint
but if you have account in your country maybe you could go to the same bank here which you have the account they could help you with this


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

imom said:


> Some banks won't open an account for someone on a visitor visa at all. Others are asking for 3 months worth of bank statements, large minimum deposits, proof of salary, etc. As a freelancer, the latter is a barrier for me. Is there a simpler option somewhere?


Emirates NBD do allow savings accounts to be opened on a visit visa, you can get a visa debit card as well but no cheque book. Their online banking is pretty good too.


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

harrypalmer said:


> Emirates NBD do allow savings accounts to be opened on a visit visa, you can get a visa debit card as well but no cheque book. Their online banking is pretty good too.


Thanks, but I think that's the one which required lots of extra paperwork and large minimum deposit.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

They didn't require a large minimum deposit from me, unless things have changed since I opened the account. The best thing to do is go and ask the question. JBR and Marina Mall are good, quiet branches to try.


----------

